# What High H. Pylori Count Could Do



## sm00sm00 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Last year I went to my Gastroenterologists with pain in my upper left abdomen and some acid reflux. He immediately drew blood and did a couple tests. The ONLY number that has every been out of normal range is my IgM H. Pylori count at .85 when the normal rang is 0-.79. However, the doctor believed since it was still rather low that it wasn't the problem. Also, he said this number was only relevant if I had a stomach ulcer. Nothing has helped my condition improve. I have been on very strict diets for extended periods of time and saw no improvement and been on all sorts of PPI's etc.... Does anyone think I should go to a different gastroenterologist and see if they would prescribe me antibiotics?

Your responses are greatly appreciated.

Sarah


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw on youtube a "dr" say that the high pylori(sp) count is the reason for GERD,,,dont know if thats true


----------



## myjade_84 (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe you should see other doctors and hear what they have to say. You can also try the alternative ways to deal with it. I heard a lot about apple cider vinegar's benefits for acid reflux. There's also baking soda,aloe vera juices and aciduphilus. I think you must add aciduphilus to your diet and see if it works on you. Hope this would help.


----------



## HumanistRuth (Sep 19, 2013)

Vinegar is the last thing I'd recommend for someone with GERD, it's acid, while acid reflux is the problem. I have serious GERD, but was told I don't have H. pylori.

Have you tried raising the head of your bed?

Serious GERD can be treated with an operation called fundoplication. Before I had one I slept on a recliner for two years.


----------

